# waders



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

who has them and what brand? i wanna know on a hot day are you sweating under them or do they breath good enough that its comfortable. let me know any info i can thianks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a pair of redhead they arnt the cheap rubber, but arnt neoprene either... They are HOT and sweaty in the summer. But AWESOME in fall/spring when the water is still cold. In the summer, I just ride in shorts.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I have Redhead neoprene... and they are hot as hell... even in the winter I sweat in them... but we are in TX, winter is usually 40* and I ride a Brute which puts off about 300* on your legs... LOL...


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

i cant remember the brand but i have some 600mg insulated waders havent wore them in the summer yet but they are perfect in winter,fall and spring.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I've found that the neoprene ones are the best. The rubber ones make you sweat. Here's mine.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea, i got some from academy called hunters advantage, and they work perfect for me, only like 50 bucks too. they are neoprene, 600g


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have neoprene gender mtn guide series there awesome in the winter they get hot but I deal with it


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had my chest waders for a few years. They don't breathe at all and are really hot, but you don't notice it when you're riding. I live with it because I don't get covered in skanky, muddy water and the feet stay dry.

I paid about $80 Cdn from Canadian Tire. I think they're Woods brand.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

http://www.basspro.com/White-River-...athable-Waders-for-Men/product/98058/-1471772

These are the best, breathable, you will sweat but not as bad, and comfortable.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

i use lacrosse and ducks unlimited, but i duck hunt also, so i already have them, both are neoprene, i recommend getting some that are like 450 grams, cause anything over that and u are going to sweat really bad unless its really cold, i dont wear mine much in the summer, just shorts


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I got mine from cabelas. They was like $130. When I wear them I just wear shorts underneath. My legs always get hot. Just go for a ride in the water. That always cools my legs off.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

I wear neoprene from BassPro 600g until it hits 70 degrees then shorts but I never sweat in them much but I do tear a lot of holes in them. Anyone know of waders that are tougher? I buy a pair every season.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Butch said:


> I wear neoprene from BassPro 600g until it hits 70 degrees then shorts but I never sweat in them much but I do tear a lot of holes in them. Anyone know of waders that are tougher? I buy a pair every season.


yea my lacrosse brush tuff 1200g, have a armor coating to keep from wearing holes, macks pw also makes awesome waders as well


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

I got a pair of Red Heads off E-Bay used for around $40 shipped. Can't remember from who but they were from some hunt camp, big shots come in for a weekend hunt, the camp provides supplies (i.e. waders).... they wear them for the weekend then sell em on e-bay. (that was last year)


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I got some stocking foot wader from Cabella's. I just wear a hiking boot with them. every pair I have owned with boots attached leaked. I got them for like $60 a few years ago.


----------



## chuck (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine are Itasca Brushmaster neoprene - Advantage camo pattern. Well-built & perfect for cold & wet weather riding - but would be way too hot for summer.


----------

